# Legend pharmaceuticals!!!!!



## El_Muerto

*Hello guys Legend pharmaceuticals is a new Lab some months have been around and is sponsor to many forums like IMF/ASF/PM/BOP...
Currently until the end of the month we offer free samples of:*

[*For new costumers only....You can find our sample offer in our website:And also we have january sale in some of our products with very low prices and each month products will be change...

**Legend pharmaceuticals** can run this low prices for now due to reasson that we manufacture our own raws too and we can keep prices low for a while so ppl on forums can give us a try and leave their feedback as well...

We ship from china international and we guarantee shipping and we offer reship in case of seizure...

Also we have blood test done into our test e and test prop and have been posted in forums and in our site too: 
For any questions you have or conserns feel free to pm me as well!!!!

Thanks
El_Muerto*


----------



## SFGiants

*So if I take your Test C*

*This is what I get?*

*Undesirable response of TC 250:*

- sensitive reactions like skin rash, itching or hives, swelling of the face, lips, or tongue; 
- breast enlargement; 
- breathing troubles; 
- changes in mood, especially anger, depression, or rage; 
- dark urine; 
- general ill feeling or flu-like symptoms; 
- light-collared stools; 
- loss of appetite, sickness; 
- nausea, vomiting; 
- right upper belly pain; 
- stomach hurt; 
- swelling of ankles; 
- too frequent or persistent erections; 
- difficult passing urine or change in the amount of urine; 
- unusually weak or tired; 
- yellowing of the eyes or skin;
- irregular menstrual periods.
!!!Say to your doctor immediately remarks these effects.
*
No Thanks!*


----------



## El_Muerto

i use Legend pharmaceuticals TC  250 personaly who sayed about that sides? lol...its first time..


----------



## SFGiants

El_Muerto said:


> i use TC  250 personaly who sayed about that sides? lol...its first time..



Holy Crap your an idiot Rep it's written on your website on the Test C page, I copied and pasted it from your website sales page of Test C.


----------



## El_Muerto

So if you read all AAS sides you have to never use them it depends on person choise when step in what he may have to face...so you are CRAP just learn to be kind i am not offensive i just maked a post and you dont respect it..


----------



## Yaya

Love me some free samples of Legend pharmaceuticals


----------



## El_Muerto

Yaya said:


> Love me some free samples


You can get max 3 samples bro like 1 test e/1test p/1 anavar of 3 test e anavar etc max 3/order so you choose the mix you want...and you have to pay only shipping fee thats all...


----------



## Stevethedream

EXCELLENT! !! Just the type of SOURCE I was looking for. Dude im totally in Astro Labs.......I mean Legend Pharmaceuticals!


----------



## El_Muerto

SFGiants said:


> I have 0 respect for the dead that still speaks to me El Muerto aka The Dead!



No reasson for such agression i am kind and i just maked a post you could ask me for anything you want or make a search and check alone...but not to reffer to me with that way..


----------



## SFGiants

El_Muerto said:


> No reasson for such agression i am kind and i just maked a post you could ask me for anything you want or make a search and check alone...but not to reffer to me with that way..



Yes I can dumbass you posted in the uncensored forum and with your 1st post being a pitch to sell makes you a dick.

You could have went into the introduction section like good people do and introduce yourself 1st.

Coming in here 1st making this post removes all trust from you.

Unconcerned section you shitbag!


----------



## El_Muerto

No you cant and the way you speak makes you a total dick...
LEARN TO SPEAK CALM AND KIND and not be like a 12yo kid.

And i didnt asked to come and buy from me and trust me as well everybody can search first see what we offer and see other ppl opinions who used us too and then get his decision to give as a try....

Thanks
El_Muerto


----------



## Yaya

El muerto..welcome to SI


do you guys carry LNE?


----------



## SFGiants

El_Muerto said:


> No you cant and the way you speak makes you a total dick...
> LEARN TO SPEAK CALM AND KIND and not be like a 12yo kid.
> 
> Thanks
> El_Muerto



Yes I actually can in this portion of the forum, why do you think we put it up? I'll give you a hint, not for you to come here and sell stuff!


----------



## DF

Sorry to ruin the fun guys!  Read the rules No lists, No links!


----------



## PillarofBalance

lol at the list of boards given as refs. How is business at BOP?


----------



## Seeker

"I am kind" that statement sounds so familiar. Where have I heard that before? Dammit it'll come to me.


----------



## Seeker

HAHA!! I knew it would come to me!!


----------



## SFGiants

I was having fun, I love this section!

He was telling me what I can't do which in fact I can but on the other hands his 1st post broke 2 rules lol!


----------



## mabdelrasoul

get this douche outs here


----------



## RustyShackelford

El_Muerto said:


> LEARN TO SPEAK CALM AND KIND and not be like a 12yo kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was funny. No English speaking mutha****a.


----------



## Pinkbear

Iv ran legends all the time! Real good stuff there. I love the test prop and c, smooth no pip awsome stuff!


----------



## chicken wing

I love it. There is a Sucker born every day. And in this case it looks like a Sucker was born and this idiot the same day. Lmfao


----------



## Pinkbear

Pinkbear said:


> Iv ran legends all the time! Real good stuff there. I love the test prop and c, smooth no pip awsome stuff!



This Is a joke btw


----------



## chicken wing

My comment was toward the rep


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Always remember...heroes come and go, but legends never die.


----------



## transcend2007

Damn Yaya....you stole what I was going to say.

Do you have totally legit LNE....because its so hard to find....and I was going to refer him to Tiller Labs....


----------



## goodfella

El_Muerto said:


> So if you read all AAS sides you have to never use them it depends on person choise when step in what he may have to face...so you are CRAP just learn to be kind i am not offensive i just maked a post and you dont respect it..



No, nah, we dont respect you or your donkey show you boob!


----------



## goodfella

PillarofBalance said:


> lol at the list of boards given as refs. How is business at BOP?




Must be slowwwww haha


----------



## Yaya

looks like I won't be getting my free samples


I was looking forward to them because my current Biogen cycle sucks...maybe astro labs can give some samples


----------



## DocDePanda187123

El_Muerto said:


> You can get max 3 samples bro like 1 test e/1test p/1 anavar of 3 test e anavar etc max 3/order so you choose the mix you want...and you have to pay only shipping fee thats all...



How can you get a max of 3 free samples per order if the free sample offer is only good for new customers? Wouldn't the new customer stop being new after the first order?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Yaya said:


> looks like I won't be getting my free samples
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to them because my current Biogen cycle sucks...maybe astro labs can give some samples



I'll bet you can get some 'free samples' from CumInMe Labs


----------



## Assassin32

I was looking forward to taking El Muerto up on his offer. I hear every jug comes with a worm in the bottom.......a tapeworm.


----------



## biggerben692000

Yaya said:


> looks like I won't be getting my free samples
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to them because my current Biogen cycle sucks...maybe astro labs can give some samples



Be sure not to mention you know me, Yaya. He hates me. All couch potatoes hate me. He's a very very low form of life. I'm certain of it.


----------



## biggerben692000

Assassin32 said:


> I was looking forward to taking El Muerto up on his offer. I hear every jug comes with a worm in the bottom.......a tapeworm.



Nothing wrong with a tape worm as long as your cutting. The eat the food your intestines are trying to process.


----------



## mistah187

damn why do i always miss these camp fires


----------



## TheBlob

Lol... Hey what did I miss? You guys are dicks no one came and got me so I could participate in slamming Mr. Dead... Great now I gotta go back to watching porn


----------



## JackC4

El muerto got banned already. That's why I like it here the rift raft doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Hbones

Interesting


----------



## SFGiants

El Puta, Donde Esta El Puta


----------



## TheBlob

Sadly SF our dead whipping boy has been excommunicated


----------



## mrbuffalo

i have used Legend for 4 orders over the past 2 months, initially starting with a small $100 order and now placing regular $400 order...the gear is real, prices are excellent and the responsiveness of the sites administrator (Anton) is professional and quick to reply. feel free to PM with a questions about this company - Mb


----------



## Bro Bundy

mrbuffalo said:


> i have used Legend for 4 orders over the past 2 months, initially starting with a small $100 order and now placing regular $400 order...the gear is real, prices are excellent and the responsiveness of the sites administrator (Anton) is professional and quick to reply. feel free to PM with a questions about this company - Mb



ever heard of tillacle labs?


----------



## mickems

Bro Bundy said:


> ever heard of tillacle labs?



hey bro, is tillacle paying you for being his rep? you're making him a lot of money.


----------



## StoliFTW

LNE by Tillacle Labs - best


----------



## mickems

StoliFTW said:


> LNE by Tillacle Labs - best



That's the only compound to use if you want those Bundy abs.


----------



## DNP-DAWG

Tell me Muerto
what are ur offers and freebies coming up..... I will be trying ur test e and anadrol and dianabol in a few months and am ready to post proper weekly bloodwork with proper records....
Apparently price for blood tests are low in india.......


----------



## Iron1

This thread is over a year old and OP hasn't so much as posted in over a year.

Why drag this back up?


----------



## bigk

could i have a price list?


----------



## PillarofBalance

bigk said:


> could i have a price list?



This is from January 2014 and this isn't a source board. So no.


----------

